# Things You Shouldn't Admit



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

At the risk of starting one of _those_ threads:

I was reading the posts about MWBC and thinking that I haven't ever installed a handle-tie on one, and it won't bug me if I never do.

Same goes with receptacle bubble covers. I can't remember the last time I put one in....

Anyone else have little bits of code the routinely "forget" to do, or am I the only one? :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use 2 pole breakers and arlington in boxes but we do keep bubble covers in stock for replacement on existing jobs. I try to make sure I follow the code on every job. Well maybe not my house. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have some but I am keeping my mouth shut.. been there and it ain't pretty.. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I broke wind more than once, and denied it blaming it on one of the dogs.


I HATE the bubble covers and removed them at my house after inspection, they are inside a sun porch.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

brian john said:


> I broke wind more than once, and denied it blaming it on one of the dogs.
> 
> 
> I HATE the bubble covers and removed them at my house after inspection, they are inside a sun porch.



A sun porch would only need flip covers unless you mean an enclosed sun room which would not need a cover. I hate bubble covers also.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> A sun porch would only need flip covers unless you mean an enclosed sun room which would not need a cover. I hate bubble covers also.


HD sells a "in use" cover that is flat but expands when the GFI has something plugged into it...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I make handle ties out of #12 solid. I am a dork like that. Wire color is prolly the biggest code ignored. I don't ignore it every time but don't lose sleep when I do. I had a start stop station that a contractor wired - all green hots, so I bonded it with a black, just for fun. I will try to find a pic.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> At the risk of starting one of _those_ threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I install breakers that are not listed for some panels.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Today I re-identified a green #14 with black tape. (pigtail for a switch at a friend's house)


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I throw away the little ears that com with weatherproof boxes, drill holes for 1/4 20 bolts, silicone the crap out of it, and call it good.:thumbup:


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am an undercover agent for the NEC. I read every thing. I need names and statements from everyone.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> I throw away the little ears that com with weatherproof boxes, drill holes for 1/4 20 bolts, silicone the crap out of it, and call it good.:thumbup:



I've been known to mount FS boxes to unistrut that way. :whistling2:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

troublemaker1701 said:


> I am an undercover agent for the NEC. I read every thing. I need names and statements from everyone.


Ain't none of it admissible, you didn't Mirandize us first!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


>


 I know this thread is about admitting things you shouldn't, but I would definitely have cussed if I opened a box and saw that. :laughing:

-John


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember the episode on WKRP cincinati where the electrician was removing wires from the control board when asked what he was doing he replied replacing all the color coded wire with black wire , when asked why he said 'job security".:laughing:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Sure you never worked for BNSF? I replaced a lot of red for "stop" green for "start" on a rebuild project.... But I will say in their defense that they were color-coordinated with their pushbutton caps!
:laughing::jester:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> Sure you never worked for BNSF? I replaced a lot of red for "stop" green for "start" on a rebuild project.... But I will say in their defense that they were color-coordinated with their pushbutton caps!
> :laughing::jester:


Somehow missed getting your pic in here, Nolabama.... Just was wondering if the same contractor that did yours had ever been on a rail job in Amelia, LA....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I did the hackiest install I ever have done in my life an an emergency RTU replacement last week.

2" stub of 1.25 existing emt with 8" of usable conductor above roof, raintight connector to an unsupported 6x6 pvc box with a 15' piece of 1" carflex across the roof strapped to an old 4x4 pt tie I found on the roof to a new disconnect on the unit.

Hey, I made it work with what I had & they had heat again that day. :thumbsup:

But I'll be damned if I take any pics of that one.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

troublemaker1701 said:


> I am an undercover agent for the NEC. I read every thing. I need names and statements from everyone.


 My name is Bill Somstuf. I live in the real world.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

jmsmith said:


> Somehow missed getting your pic in here, Nolabama.... Just was wondering if the same contractor that did yours had ever been on a rail job in Amelia, LA....


All these guys did was sanders for railyards.
This was updated sanders for the engines. Fuel pad and the like. I did cuss when I opened it. The only reason I had to open it was they did not pull a neutral, or put the jumper in. Sooo the little light on the start button did not work.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I run wood molding over surface run romex wiring all the time. Ours is channeled out on one side and looks pretty darn good when its mitered properly. Every sparky in the islands does the same. All good here.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I have determined that the difficulty level of a crawlspace or attic job is inversely proportional to the number of staples that get installed on a cable.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If im running romex in an insulated attic, may not get strapped correctly. i don't use those dumb ears with bell boxs, drill through the back, caulk and make sure drain holes are drilled. I'll use std wago's for EGC, i just don't see the difference sorry. But in my little world here, green is always ground, white/gray is always neutral, overcurrent protection is guarenteed, gfi and afci protection is a must where required, ground rods 5/8x8 are driven and all electrodes are bonded and physical protection is always there. As long as i can get away with it, intersystem bonding terms are not seen, none of the local utilities around here will use them.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I phase tape anything #8 and above.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess i'm not alone, 'cause i do , or have done all the above

ok, 3 our fathers & two hail Mary's ..............? ~CS~


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Strapping conduit within 3' of a box. as long as it feels rigid I am sleeping good. My current inspector agree's with me.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I throw away the little ears that com with weatherproof boxes, drill holes for 1/4 20 bolts, silicone the crap out of it, and call it good.:thumbup:


2nd that


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> I throw away the little ears that com with weatherproof boxes, drill holes for 1/4 20 bolts, silicone the crap out of it, and call it good.:thumbup:


IMO that is not a violation and I often do the same. I also often add a drain to the box in some way.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> IMO that is not a violation and I often do the same. I also often add a drain to the box in some way.


I wish those boxes came with 4 ears to screw on. 

How about using the back KO as amounting hole and running a lag through a fender washer. That's even better than drilling out a 1/4" hole. eh?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bubble covers are good for landscape light bell boxes that are in the shrubs, and getting hit with the sprinklers. Flappers let water trip the GFI's.

I used to not worry about the MWBC clips, until I got nailed this year with a load on the neutral. Now I feel for the next guy.

Stuff I do that's not to code, hmmmm, anything you say can and will be used against you on this forum.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*



brian john said:


> I broke wind more than once, and denied it blaming it on one of the dogs.
> 
> 
> I HATE the bubble covers and removed them at my house after inspection, they are inside a sun porch.


Ditto


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I also don't like bubble covers and will not install them unless they are going to be inspected, which is in only about 5% in Vermont. I give the customer the option though and most of the time it's a NTY. 


I've been known to use MN cable inappropriately.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I wish those boxes came with 4 ears to screw on.
> 
> How about using the back KO as amounting hole and running a lag through a fender washer. That's even better than drilling out a 1/4" hole. eh?


That's the only way I mount them. Drywall screw though, who needs a lag?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

John said:


> I've been known to use MN cable inappropriately.


What the hell is MN cable? Is that used specifically in the labs at 3M?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I wish those boxes came with 4 ears to screw on.
> 
> How about using the back KO as amounting hole and running a lag through a fender washer. That's even better than drilling out a 1/4" hole. eh?


 

There's no need to drill a 1/4" hole. That little molded humps on the back knock right out with a screwdriver and kleins.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Drywall*

I used a drywall screw once to hold a receptacle in. I'm assuming that violated something ? code ref ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I used a drywall screw once to hold a receptacle in. I'm assuming that violated something ? code ref ?


I've done it more than that:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've done it more than that:whistling2:


Ive done it in new install flushmount pendants. The screws just dont reach


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> What the hell is MN cable? Is that used specifically in the labs at 3M?


NM-B cable ....visual dyslexia


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ok, 
you know how some old folks won't leave you alone on service calls?

i guess they have the excuse of being shut-ins and all

but having to play _chit chat tag along_ for over an hour with Mr Bojangles just got to me one day

so he let's his dog out to do his biz, and so i take the opportunity to exclaim

_'gee, i really like to watch dogs pee !' _with an ear/ear grin

he then backed off , and let me do my effin' job......

~C_(they just don't make enough hail Mary's....)_S~


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I think Lindsay Lohan is still hot.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I think Lindsay Lohan is still hot.


 Now you've crossed the line.

-John


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I wish those boxes came with 4 ears to screw on.
> 
> How about using the back KO as amounting hole and running a lag through a fender washer. That's even better than drilling out a 1/4" hole. eh?


 We have done that, Its my foreman's preferred method, But over time the box can become loose, and I don't like that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> ...But over time the box can become loose, and I don't like that.


 I won't ever do a single point of attachment. All it does is create a pivot for the box to spin on. Two screws or more.

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have buried a 90 degree FMC or LFMC in a wall about 2 or 3 times. I stick to installing NEC compliant systems, unless its my own house, then theres a big j-box in the attic with wires exploding out of it, and the bathroom receps havent worked for years.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> At the risk of starting one of _those_ threads:
> 
> I was reading the posts about MWBC and thinking that I haven't ever installed a handle-tie on one, and it won't bug me if I never do.
> 
> ...



Making installations to code is my job. The better you now the code, the better your installations will be, and so will your pay increase. So by all means keep doing things the wrong way and you'll always be at the bottom. So, if I were you I would start doing things the right way. 

Remember, "quality is doing it right when no one is looking."

--Henry Ford.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die....

~CS~


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've have installed PVC pipe to rigid pipe without using the proper female adapter. Also I used #8 black stripped re identified for a ground wire.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i changed a switch_ live_ once....~CS~


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> Now you've crossed the line.
> 
> -John



Her playboy layout pics leaked this week. Nice rack even if it is fake.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> ...So by all means keep doing things the wrong way and you'll always be at the bottom. So, if I were you I would start doing things the right way.


 If you were right, I'd agree with you.

-John


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

skinned apiece or two of 12awg and re-sheath a short jacket during panel swap out so i wouldn't have to make up j-box heheheheheh


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I googled Lindsay Lohan because i had no idea who she was.....~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I work live all the time. :brows::brows::brows::brows:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I work live all the time. :brows::brows::brows::brows:


 
what a "tool" 

couldnt resist


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I bogarded a jxxxt ...like you guys never....sorry wrong forum..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Dump*

I took a huge dump in a ladies restroom once and didn't flush..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I googled Lindsay Lohan because i had no idea who she was.....~CS~


I googled Linda Evans.. She's a babe.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I took a huge dump in a ladies restroom once and didn't flush..


We know this is normal for you, you cant flush outhouses. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> We have done that, Its my foreman's preferred method, But over time the box can become loose, and I don't like that.


I always put the plug in the back KO and shoot a hole in that when I bolt a bell box to strut, then you don't have a 1/4-20 bolt with a fender over a 7/8th hole :laughing:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> i shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die....
> 
> ~CS~


I shot myself

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I've used a rigid comp. Coupling to join rigid and PVC together

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

One time, I wired a house in romex and did the service in SE.

but seriously...

I grabbed a hold of an exposed live 208v motor switch that we were troubleshooting the machine on.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I always put the plug in the back KO and shoot a hole in that when I bolt a bell box to strut, then you don't have a 1/4-20 bolt with a fender over a 7/8th hole :laughing:


 There is 1000 ways to skin a cat. Mine is the right/best way.:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> There is 1000 ways to skin a cat. Mine is the right/best way.:laughing:


No it's not...:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> I shot myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Try not to do that again..


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

Did a service change out. Replaced a Zinsco panel with a FPE Panel.:whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have never once violated the NEC, CEC, or BS7671.

I did, however, crap in the sink at a fancy French restaurant.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I think Lindsay Lohan is still hot.





Big John said:


> Now you've crossed the line.


The line ain't even in his rear view mirror any more.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> The line ain't even in his rear view mirror any more.


When I hear Lindsey Lohan, I hear Achmed the Dead Terrorist at the airport... "Hi, I'm Lindsey Lohan!"
:lol:

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've called troughs junction boxes!!!

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Spliced inside a Jake & then put a piece of drywall over it... :-(



since it was my own garage, it didn't really count as hack. 


sold that house with a hack installed Jake still in place. :-(


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> When I hear Lindsey Lohan, I hear Achmed the Dead Terrorist at the airport... "Hi, I'm Lindsey Lohan!"
> :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


He is a terrifying terrorist.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Spliced inside a Jake & then put a piece of drywall over it... :-(
> 
> since it was my own garage, it didn't really count as hack.
> 
> sold that house with a hack installed Jake still in place. :-(


Whats a Jake?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Whats a Jake?


This is a Jake... ie: pull el


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I've called troughs junction boxes!!!
> 
> ~CS~


that just crosses the line


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Whats a Jake?


Wow really!?!? You a 1st year helper

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd never heard of it either...just know them as pull el's.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd never heard of it either...just know them as pull el's.


Second year or so, I was on a job & we were using a bunch of 1/2" 2 piece connectors to make it into an existing box on a block corner angled at a 45. They were just in a bad spot.

An old timer walked by and told me I was using an A-hole connector. 
I asked him why he called them that. 
He replied that only an A-hole would use such a thing.

An hour later there he was asking were the A-holes were. I told him to go look in a mirror.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JmanAllen said:


> Wow really!?!? You a 1st year helper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


never heard em called jakes before 

I like this kind anyway - (not my work btw)


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^thats some of the raggediest rigid work I have ever seen - doodoo, fido's butthole,


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think in some areas jake = screw in FMC connector not pull ell.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, a flex connector is what we call a Jake.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I never heard anything called a jake before. Those I would call a pull 90 or a pull L


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> never heard em called jakes before
> 
> I like this kind anyway - (not my work btw)


That's kind of what we were doing. It was a fire alarm job, but the corners were squared and the box was recessed at 45 deg.
I don't know why we call em jakes here. Just an old local term that held on over the years.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Must be an Illinois thing. We call them jakes here, too.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

WNY we call em halex or jakes or that thing a ma bob by to your hand yeah throw that to me...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2011)

A couple of times I ran EMT but could not find a coupling. So I put a strap over the ends. I once wanted to mess with somebody, so I put a dime in a coupling... he spent 2 hours trying to get a fishtape in. Another way to mess with someone is magnetize EMT (connect a roll of #14 wire to 120V, with pipe in roll). Once I was trying to finish a job before inspector came, but ran out of green wire. So I stuck a scrap piece in the conduit and it was "grounded!" (I went back next day and properly grounded it).


----------

